# Hey..dude...stop pushing me..



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't bother me....I am eating... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
:boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a nice swarm of CRS!! Any for sale?


----------



## swub (Apr 17, 2007)

ooo sell me someeee!!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I think they sould be called CCS
Candy Cane Shrimp

That way, people talking about RCS or CRS Cherry Red Shrimp would not get confused.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> I think they sould be called CCS
> Candy Cane Shrimp
> 
> That way, people talking about RCS or CRS Cherry Red Shrimp would not get confused.


Ah yes, that would be a good name switch! 

Kangshiang, what do your higher graded CRS tanks look like at feeding time? I would be interested in seeing that.

-John N.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are LOWER grade?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I might be wrong, but I think Kangshiang has some whiter looking ones (SSS) that may be separated in another tank. The photo above has a combination of S, SS, hinomaru, and some others (I don't follow the grading scheme very closely). 

-John N.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh John, I am sure you are right, I was just pointing out how nice these are that it is hard to imagine nicer ones, but I guess there are. Or more valuable ones, because to me, I don't really think that more white is more attractive. I understand that it is more rare and the goal of the selective breeding, just not so striking IMO.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have to agree with you. I prefer the simple stripes exactly like a candy cane. Out of all the different grades of Crystal Red shrimp, I prefer the A and S grades which are composed of these simple stripes. All the other higher grade featuring "stop signs", dots, whiter body, etc. makes no sense to me besides being set at a higher price for its rarity. Everyone has different preferences and breeding goals I guess. 

Looking at those pictures and the Marimo Balls, it doesn't seem like CRS like to eat cladophora algae.

-John N.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

To me, CBS > CRS 

Awesome shrimp dude


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for looking my pictures.......
Hope you guys really enjoy it.....



John N. said:


> I might be wrong, but I think Kangshiang has some whiter looking ones (SSS) that may be separated in another tank. The photo above has a combination of S, SS, hinomaru, and some others (I don't follow the grading scheme very closely).
> 
> -John N.


Hahahahah~~~~
I hope I do have another tank all with SSS grade CRS there.....
I do have other tanks for CRS.....but no all SSS grade CRS tank...
All the shrimp were breed by myself....
Don't know how many times select breeding...
Yes..I do have SSS grade now...but not many...
That's great feeling to breed out the SSS grade CRS by myself...
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Maybe one day...I will have all SSS grade tank and share with everyone...:-D


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

can you write PH GH KH NO3 Temperature value


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Rek said:


> can you write PH GH KH NO3 Temperature value


Here is my parameters of my tank
PH 6.5
GH 6
Temperature=76F
I never chekc KH cause that's not matter.......
I don't have any meter to check NO3 or NO2


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

But it's safe to assume NO2 is 0 and NO3 is less than 10ppm since you do regular water changes and probably don't fertilize much?

Just trying to help...


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

mmm..mmm...some old bay seasoning will go well with those shrimps


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You'd have to eat the whole tank before it was close to satisfying


----------

